# Hex hatch predictions



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

I was up on the Au Sable this past weekend. With all the talk about hatches being late I assumed that we would not see a Drake. Thurs. we floated the Trophy Water hucking streamers and had a heavy sulfur hatch in the evening/late afternoon and a few stone. Didn't see a single rise other than a few dinks. Discouraging, but had high hopes. 

Friday and Saturday we were on the South Branch and what a difference. Drakes in the air and hooking large risers in the section we posted on. Others in the group didn't see a single Drake and had zero looking up even though they were only a mile or so away on the same stretch. So, it seems to me we were in the right spot with the right water temp and the Drakes were on schedule. 

Do you think we are back on track for the reaming "big hatches" I'll be on the Manistee for hex and hoping my work schedule works out for the hatch.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess it is hard to say. I got into a pretty epic brown drake hatch on the Boardman the other evening but not a single fish was looking up for them in the area I was fishing. Bummer


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I guess it is hard to say. I got into a pretty epic brown drake hatch on the Boardman the other evening but not a single fish was looking up for them in the area I was fishing. Bummer


Shane

Two years ago my buddy and I were on the Boardman and had the same result as you did. Bugs on the water in early evening and then a decent spinner fall in the evening but no fish rising. Did catch a decent brown while blind casting.

Bob


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I think it will depend on how sporadic the daily hatch activity is. The more continuous warm weather we have the more active the hatches and the feeding. Personally i think we will have a long drawn out hatch this year.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Agree that it will be drawn out. Will start in two weeks in the expected sections but won't have the blanket hatches. Those who stay out later will be rewarded as the big fish will take a while to get comfortable after dark. The folks who call it quits by midnight are going to be complaining.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My crystal ball is a little hazy but I think I see a late but concentrated hatch. I think start late and end normal.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

It's so tough to predict. Cold nights and rain can stall hatches. But gauging by the current hatches I would say were close to being on schedule. The one thing that I have noticed is stretches with more southern exposure seem to get the first bugs


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Warm stretches of water bring on the first hatches. The lakes, the flat water,in some instances upper stretches of river and tribs that are fed by dams and lakes, likewise, the colder stretches will get the late hatches A guy in the know can have a long hatch season if he can keep his eyes open.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

brushbuster said:


> Warm stretches of water bring on the first hatches. The lakes, the flat water,in some instances upper stretches of river and tribs that are fed by dams and lakes, likewise, the colder stretches will get the late hatches A guy in the know can have a long hatch season if he can keep his eyes open.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app



It does make for long nights that's for sure.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Havent been in town in a few days but this what i saw this morning

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

brushbuster said:


> Havent been in town in a few days but this what i saw this morning
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Why good morning Ms. Limbata. Is that down by mio?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

No. Downtn. Grayling

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Theres a daytime hatch going on right now. I knew i shouldve brought my rod.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> Havent been in town in a few days but this what i saw this morning
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Those were flying around on the Manistee This weekend.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Good to know

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

This daytime hatch is killing me man. Nice feeders.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Several of them

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

brushbuster said:


> Several of them
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app



You're killing me. I'm sitting at work jonesing to be out there. I love day hatches.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

And to think i had my stinking fly rod in my hand this morning but didnt take it, because it was raining. Would've been a great way to spend my lunch.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Yah that's a bummer. In your defense. I wouldn't normally bet on a day hatch. In the rain nonetheless.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Generally a week, give or take. A lot depends on the weather and the cool nights this year have stretched things out. Also depends on how many of the fish in that spot get caught. Once they all get stung up they get harder to catch again.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Thanks and yes we educated plenty but the next night in similar conditions the hatch was very sparse although the spinners slighlty heavier.


----------

